# Best pleco for a planted tank?



## Twistyy (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a 46 bow front heavily planted tank i am running a pressurize co2 system .... have been having problems keeping plecos i have tried 2 bristle nose plecos 1 royal and 1 rubber lip, managed to save the rubber lip by moving him to another tank.... i am guessing it have something to do with the soft water .... I have 2 ottto's and 2 flying foxes that are fat and happy 

Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I have two Bristlenose (allegedly) in my planted tank, though they haven't developed any actual "bristles". They've been fine and, to my knowledge, haven't destroyed anything. I have heard they'll munch on broad leaved plants but I can't say I've seen mine do that. I also provide them regular vegetable matter which might help. 

I have reasonably hard water and a ph above neutral. I'm not sure what their recommended parameters are, to be honest. 

Do yours have any symptoms of illness before they pass? Are you able to feed vegetable matter? The two I have are fiends for zucchini, sweet potato, and other things of that nature. 

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The best pleco is no pleco. 

They do more harm than good in the fight against algae. They are dirty fish, in my opinion. I'll never house them again. I had albino bristlenose plecos in my 75g and they never ate anything, plant wise. I had plenty of algae and dropped algae wafers in my tank though. The PH may be too low due to the CO2.


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

I think that plecos are so ugly they are beautiful!  We no longer have one- our tank is too small- but when we did I never noticed it disturbing the plants (although I understand they can be terrors). If you just want one for algae-eating, I would advise getting more otos instead! They like to be in groups anyway. Imagine 6 of them scooting around your tank!

If you want one for looks only, we had a small clown pleco for a while. He didn't eat algae though he stayed quite small, about 4 inches. I'm not sure why he passed away.


----------



## Twistyy (Apr 27, 2016)

As far as signs of illness before they pass i didn't notice the first ones but i seen the rubber lips get really sluggish i reach down and moved him up the glass he kept sucking to it then would slide down to the buttom i took him out and he is fine now in a matter of 48 hours .... 

The ottos in a group of 6 sounds like a good idea


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Freemananana said:


> The best pleco is no pleco.


This^
If you already have otos they're no need for a pleco, they'd just be in competition for the same food. You should fill out your oto shoal to 6 instead. They're more active and visible when kept in proepr sized groups.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

You could also consider Twig Catfish (_Farlowella vittata_). They're very interesting creatures and similar to Plecos, but don't get anywhere near as large and will not compete too much with the Otos as they don't require nearly as much food as Plecos. I believe that Plecos are just too violent for planted tanks, the way they tear across the bottom sometimes when they get startled would certainly rip up your plants.


----------



## Twistyy (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks again for all the Ideas


----------



## Plantednoob7 (Feb 4, 2016)

I've found none of the plecos I've had ever seen to eat algae. Ive always seem them come out to eat leftover food or much on the hikari sinking wafers I feed my corys

Check out tiger/zebra otos. 

Stumbled across these at lfs. Think they look so cool. I've got a couple along with 6 or 7 of the standard otos


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Zebra otos are very beautiful, but the cost is rather prohibitive. Consider the poor survival rate for regular otos from most sources. Then consider how that bodes when the fish are $10 each...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Freemananana said:


> The best pleco is no pleco.
> 
> They do more harm than good in the fight against algae. They are dirty fish, in my opinion. I'll never house them again. I had albino bristlenose plecos in my 75g and they never ate anything, plant wise. I had plenty of algae and dropped algae wafers in my tank though. The PH may be too low due to the CO2.


I agree, if you really want to see the mess Plecos make have them on a light-colored substrate, you wouldn't believe it. They should change the name of BN (Bristlenose) to BM (Bowel Movement)


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> I agree, if you really want to see the mess Plecos make have them on a light-colored substrate, you wouldn't believe it. They should change the name of BN (Bristlenose) to BM (Bowel Movement)


Or just watch the tank for an afternoon. I couldn't believe how many strands of poop came out of that fish. It was insane! 

Otos are definitely a better choice, but much harder fish to keep. I would make sure you have a well established tank, 6+ months of running, prior to buying an oto.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

i like my little clown pleco...could care less of him doing much cleaning besides the excess food..i have black substrate so poo i dont see much of untill i clean.. my little dude just swims around on the floor or hides in the back on wood...there cool little dudes wont grow big..i just like his pattern..but they do nothing in the help against algae...like others said get more otos just the cheap ones since hit and miss with surviving..other then that do you its your tank


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel I have a responsibility to speak up for all pleco lovers. I myself am one . Throughout this thread, I've only seen mention to BN plecos. Believe it or not, there are SO many other varieties of plecos and just as beautiful of fish as any other species. 

It is a common misbelief that plecos are algae eaters. In fact, opposite is true. Many of them prefer meaty foods! This misbelief was undoubtly perpetuated by big box stores and unknowing customers, and has been an idea in the hobby for at least when I first started keeping fish 10 years ago, and probably long before then. The true diet of a pleco in question can be most often found using a google search, in which case, planetcatfish.com is generally the best source for all things pleco. Many are omnivorous with a preference to meaty foods. Some are omnivorous with a preference to vegetation. Others need to rasp on driftwood, and some yet eat what is called 'aufwuchs' which is the biofilm that is formed on surfaces of established tanks and houses a variety of plant and animal substances.

Plecos are poopers! But housing a pleco in a planted tank can be beneficial for the plants! Planted tank owners don't vacuum the substrate, right?  A well established planted tank will have plants rooted well enough where the pleco will not uproot them. There are a few that will eat broad leaved plants, but if given vegetables in their diet, they will mostly leave them alone.

Please give plecos a chance! They are truly a beautiful fish! These are just a few examples of how strikingly beautiful they can be.
L128
L260
L025
L18 
And the king of them all:
L046


----------



## pstoryfish (May 7, 2016)

@SwissCheeseHead
Love me some Pleco!! 
I have a breeding pair of BN "with a weird Albino and Yellow gene that keeps coming up every so often"

L046 good luck, been looking for a affordable quality one for a long time If you know of a breeder (of quality) and are willing to put me in contact do PM.
Thanks
-Pat-


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Nordic said:


>


I've been eyeing these up for some time!! They're awesome!

Bump:


pstoryfish said:


> @SwissCheeseHead
> Love me some Pleco!!
> I have a breeding pair of BN "with a weird Albino and Yellow gene that keeps coming up every so often"
> 
> ...


I check aquabid for these guys occasionally and the going price still seems to be about $100. I remember seeing them for $250+ back in the day so the prices have been dropping. I don't know of any breeders specifically. But yeah, maybe when my kids are grown up and I have extra income, this will be my side job lol.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

If you plan to have ground cover plants, no pleco. They'll uproot them.
If not, go for bristlenose.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

^ I would agree that a full carpet is not ideal for a pleco (or any bottom dwelling fish).


----------



## Twistyy (Apr 27, 2016)

I went with 6 otos


----------

